# May have a pregnant doe



## vikki (Sep 7, 2013)

I took in four mice yesterday three most definitely male as they have the equipment clearly on display. I cant find nipples on the fourth but the distance is shorter with that one. I have no idea how old they are the boys are fully furred with decent plums, so just banking on I may have to prepare for a birth. If I put some pictures up could anyone assist with definite gender conformation please?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course.  We're here to help each other.


----------



## vikki (Sep 7, 2013)

just go to figure out how to get pictures from my mobile on here lol


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If you can get apps on your phone, there's an app for Photobucket (probably also other image host apps), and upload them that way.


----------



## vikki (Sep 7, 2013)

whenever I try to post it just says page cannot be displayed?


----------



## vikki (Sep 7, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## vikki (Sep 7, 2013)

Hurrah that worked!! best icyure I can get all the others have very proud testicles and this one is same size so pretty sure she is a she?


----------



## vikki (Sep 7, 2013)

So is this definitely a doe please?


----------

